# problems with ts 500 i



## backhoelover (Jan 13, 2016)

one of my tech buddies just worked on his frist 500 i. had a bad cylinder. new cylinder put it back together. started it if you sit it on the floor and let it set there idling it will start to rev it till it hit max rpm and stay there. cut it off , start it and it does it again.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 13, 2016)

Bad cylinder? You mean it was fried?


----------



## backhoelover (Jan 13, 2016)

yeah. i order the tool to do a leak down test waiting for it to come in


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 13, 2016)

I am shocked, shocked to find a tool that backhoelover doesn't have. Excluding that Walbro screwdriver. I see now that it is a fuel injection engine. I ain't gonna even try to dianose that. I would probably jist embarass myself.


----------



## backhoelover (Jan 13, 2016)

not going to bash you if you try. not like everyone else. i like suggestion!!! two minds are better then one. by buddy is the one working on it. i would had more then likely had figured it out by now.


----------



## backhoelover (Jan 13, 2016)

all most have all the stihl tools that im going to need, good bit of husqvarna and echo. and hope to have a complete set of homelite tools this spring.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jan 14, 2016)

Glock 37 went through one of these recently when his dealer and the stihl rep gave up on it, check in with him, he may be able to offer some insight.
If I remember right it had weird running behavior like you describe and ended up being the last thing you would think of.
don't quote me but I think after getting the new diagnostic stuff and then replacing the carb and coil and intake and other stuff it was some type of linkage doohickey that looked perfectly normal until compared side by side with a new one.
Dave


----------



## backhoelover (Jan 14, 2016)

damn. i would of had bought it before he put the mean 37 through it


----------

